# We're back!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome back!! I'm so proud of you guys, you did an awesome job. Heck, I'm proud of you for even going out there and giving it a try!! It sounds incredibly challenging, it's impressive that you got as far as you did. Way to go!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's fantastic news! So proud of you! Some day I would like to go to a national...sigh...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!! Sounds like an awesome experience


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Phew, your week was so awesome, and we are so PROUD of what you and Fisher (and Slater) have accomplished. To stay in a field trial through the third series, in your first try is amazing. Super congratulations on a such a successful National! Also, congratulations to all your extended family. Welcome back, we missed you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations on a great National Anney!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Great Job Team Anney


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time! Looking forward to next year in St. Louis now!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-awesome week indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow - very nice Anney! and Fisher and kids........

Nice to see you back.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a memorable week. Congratulations!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

How exciting! Thanks for sharing your experience ~ I loved reading about it!! Great photos too!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats Anney! It sounds like Fisher did a great job! Getting to the third series is quite an accomplishment. And from what you said, he almost made it through to the fourth. 

When's your next field trial??


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome back!
Congratulations!!
EvanG


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Anney!! Pictures are great. 
You need to post of picture of the beautiful booth you set up. Great items at good prices. The geese will be in the field this weekend


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back Anney!!! I really enjoyed reading about the field trial, that is impressive, I was so excited for you! The pictures are great! It sounds like that was the National of a lifetime for you!

Looking forward to seeing some more pictures!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Hurray for you and hurray for Fisher and his get! Your description of the field trial gave me goosebumps!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome back Anney, yes the Q blind was very evil. Fisher did a great job and I was so happy for both of you. Remember it is not the lenght of the marks but the tricks they play on the way to the marks, and you and The Fish Boy have that figured out. I rememeber when Fish could not remember a long Master mark, now he can't forget a retired gunner at 320 yards. Go Fisher.You can do it!
Jim


----------

